# Emmanuel College Patrol Officer (non-sworn)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Patrol Officer
Institution:
*Emmanuel College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/18/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full-Time

Emmanuel College is a co-educational, residential institution with a 17-acre campus in the heart of Boston's educational, scientific, cultural and medical communities. Enrolling more than 2,200 undergraduate and graduate students, the College provides boundless opportunities for students to expand their worldview through rigorous coursework, significant internship and career opportunities throughout the Boston area and beyond, collaborations with distinguished and dedicated faculty, and participation in a dynamic campus community. Emmanuel's more than 50 programs in the sciences, liberal arts, business, nursing, and education foster spirited discourse and substantive learning experiences that honor the College's Catholic educational mission to cultivate the whole person and prepare students for effective and ethical leadership in the 21st century. For more information, visit www.emmanuel.edu.

The primary responsibility of the Campus Safety Patrol Officer is to be as visible as possible in parking lots, buildings and throughout the campus to deter theft, vandalism, possible physical assaults and any other criminal activities. The Patrol Officer will:

Be observant of any safety issues on the campus and report them immediately to Dispatch and Shift Commander.
Provide campus information and assistance to students, faculty and visitors.
Check doors, windows and other access areas to assure they are secure during off-shift hours.
Provide emergency medical response.
Provide escort for all emergency personnel responding to the campus.
Observe and report water leaks, safety hazards, suspicious activity, defective exterior lighting or other hazards.
Relieve officers and dispatch when necessary.
Perform interior and exterior patrols during shifts and report safety concerns immediately. Unauthorized individual should be asked to leave immediately and escorted out of the area by the Officer. (Call for additional officers when necessary.)
Patrol parking lot areas for suspicious activity, vehicle issues or violations or unlawful activity.
Other duties specified by Shift Commander.
A high school diploma is required and an Associate's degree in Criminal Justice or related field along with one year of security experience is preferred. Candidates should also be familiar with the campus and surrounding areas and be able to analyze situations quickly and objectively to determine proper course of action, have strong communications skills and be familiar with first aid.

Emmanuel College seeks to create a working and learning environment that reflect the society and community in which we are located, and we actively encourage candidates of all backgrounds to apply.

After submitting your resume with this application form, you will be prompted to complete an Applicant Profile where you will be able to upload your cover letter and list of references.

In order to be considered for this position, you need to submit all three documents: a resume, cover letter and a list of three references with phone numbers.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Emmanuel College

Phone:
617-735-9991

Online App. Form:
http://emmanuel.interviewexchange.com/candapply.jsp?JOBID=106638&jobboard=148


----------

